# Whats your favorite centerfire rifle cartridge and why



## Gunner's Mate

whats your hands down favorite centerfire rifle cartridge and why


----------



## PrepConsultant

Mine would have to be the .308. Just because I like to shoot long range and have several bolt rifles with bull barrels in that caliber. It is HARD to nail one favorite caliber though. The .22 with a Ruger 10/22 in a bull barrel will shoot excellent along with a 17hmr. The 300 win mag is great for 1000yds plus with GREAT terminal ballistics.. A 300blk with subsonic rounds is a great choice for certain things also. Not to mention a 6.8spc.. There are just so many rounds in different platforms. I'm not sure there is one "perfect" one. Actually, there is not.. My favorite is the .308 probably?!

I am interested to see what the answers to this one is though...


----------



## Leon

Gunner's Mate said:


> whats your hands down favorite centerfire rifle cartridge and why


.270 Winchester. and I like it due to hydrostatic shock.


----------



## bigdogbuc

7.62x54R









Surplus ammo is inexpensive, really good ammo is comparable with other ammo, it is ballistically similar to the 30-06, and I really like the guns that shoot them!!!!!


----------



## SDF880

bigdogbuc said:


> 7.62x54R
> 
> View attachment 3516
> 
> 
> Surplus ammo is inexpensive, really good ammo is comparable with other ammo, it is ballistically similar to the 30-06, and I really like the guns that shoot them!!!!!


Same here! I love shooting my M44 and 91/30. .308 is a very close second!


----------



## shooter

Not an easy question to answer. But after thinking about it for a bit I realized if I am headed out to hunt I tend to grab my 7mm rem mag. As it can drop just about anything, has a flat shooting high speed built and the kick is not to bad for a magnum. And even during the last bullet run I could find ammo for it. Anther round that has been growing on me is the .243 I picked up a .243 rifle a while back for coyote hunting but it can shoot a 100g bullet that drops most pigs so if I came across some pigs when hunt yotes it would be easy pickings. Its a good round and does not kick too much.


----------



## Fuzzee

Mine's .308/7.62x51mm. Capable of hitting hard, long range if needed and taking down just about any game in the states, cutting through most body armor like butter, tearing through vehicles, knocking out engine blocks and making most building walls cry for mercy. 7.62x51mm is a NATO standard round used in various incredible rifles like the M14 and G3, and .308 in tons of more like the M40, Rem 700, etc.


----------



## HuntingHawk

7.62NATO. The round is slightly shorter then the 308WIN. A chamber in 7.62NATO can be chambered for 308WIN but then you get into an issue of powder burn times & pressures. All my main battle rifles including M1 Garands with with new 7.62 barrels shoot th7.62NATO & the bolt action 308WIN rifles will shoot the NATO round.


----------



## sarge1967

I would have to say .308 Winchester / 7.62 NATO. 
Readily available, military cartridge so it will be found if the SHTF, highly effective even at distance, low recoil, very versatile if you reload, will take any North American game, used in short action bolt guns.


----------



## roy

For accuracy .308 and .222.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

30-06 Springfield. America's cartridge for over 100 years. Will kill anything but the largest game. Can be found worldwide.
2nd choice would be the 30-30.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Hands down my favorite is the 30-06. I can go from a 110 gr bullet to shoot varmints to a 220 gr bullet to shoot Grizzly Bears. I load my own rounds and the options/variations of what you can load with this cartridge is awesome.


----------



## Notsoyoung

rice paddy daddy said:


> 30-06 Springfield. America's cartridge for over 100 years. Will kill anything but the largest game. Can be found worldwide.
> 2nd choice would be the 30-30.


Just a slight correction, there was a African big game hunter in the 20's who used a 30-06 to take elephants and lions. Although I personally wouldn't use it for that, it has been done. That being said, it is an excellent cartridge for any game in North America.


----------



## Slippy

Great question and a lot of great answers. My first gun (probably like most of us) was a BB gun, and I loved shooting it. Soon I moved up to a .22lr and loved shooting it. Then as a young teen most people in my area of the south graduated to what we called "deer rifles"...centerfire rifle calibers, .243, .270, 30-06 and I loved shooting them. Didn't think much about the .223/5.56 until I bought my first AR and I really loved shooting it and was amazed at the fun I had with it. When my buddies let me shoot their .308 or 7.62 I loved shooting them. Unlike many of you I don't have military training and I wish I could take a 1000 yard shot and will one day. Would love to shoot the .50 but will probably never own one. Will probably buy a .17 HMR soon and although it is not a centerfire, I think that would be a fun caliber.

So of the centerfire calibers that I own or shoot regularly, the 223/5.56 is probably my favorite. It may be the weapon and magazine options that I like as much as the caliber. 

As a side note, my young nephew shot his first centerfire rifle this weekend, .270 Win and the look on his face was fantastic!


----------



## retired guard

Another vote for the 30-06 aside from the previous listed reasons because I have a pile of it.


----------



## dannydefense

30-06, because nothing beats the reaction of somebody who has never fired one and happens to be standing just to my right as I fire mine. Wide eyed innocence, a new hairdo, and if they've got any gumption it's usually followed by a "you need to let me shoot that next".


----------



## PrepConsultant

Slippy said:


> Great question and a lot of great answers. My first gun (probably like most of us) was a BB gun, and I loved shooting it. Soon I moved up to a .22lr and loved shooting it. Then as a young teen most people in my area of the south graduated to what we called "deer rifles"...centerfire rifle calibers, .243, .270, 30-06 and I loved shooting them. Didn't think much about the .223/5.56 until I bought my first AR and I really loved shooting it and was amazed at the fun I had with it. When my buddies let me shoot their .308 or 7.62 I loved shooting them. Unlike many of you I don't have military training and I wish I could take a 1000 yard shot and will one day. Would love to shoot the .50 but will probably never own one. Will probably buy a .17 HMR soon and although it is not a centerfire, I think that would be a fun caliber.
> 
> So of the centerfire calibers that I own or shoot regularly, the 223/5.56 is probably my favorite. It may be the weapon and magazine options that I like as much as the caliber.
> 
> As a side note, my young nephew shot his first centerfire rifle this weekend, .270 Win and the look on his face was fantastic!


You will LOVE the 17hmr! It is one I usually keep inthe Jeep,truck,tractor well you get the point..lol The 50 is fun to shoot but wouldn't be on the top of my list. Although it is on there lol.. You don't get the same terminal ballistics but the 338 LM and the 300 Norma are great long range calibers that have less recoil than the 50 and not quite so expensive. As for people in the military shooting over 1000 yds. Unless they were a sniper, I doubt they were shooting at a grand. I'm not saying it didn't happen but it sure wasn't a regular thing. I know I never did.


----------



## csi-tech

Just planted a huge 9 point on Thanksgiving morning with my 30.06. He went all of 15 feet and dropped. I like alot of rounds but when it's time to get the job done I like my 30.06.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

There are many better cartridges for certain applications, but no better cartridge for every application - 30-06.


----------



## paraquack

.308 for long range followed by 5.56mm


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Notsoyoung said:


> Just a slight correction, there was a African big game hunter in the 20's who used a 30-06 to take elephants and lions. Although I personally wouldn't use it for that, it has been done. That being said, it is an excellent cartridge for any game in North America.


I do know that W.D.M. "Karamojo" Bell insisted on using small caliber bullets for elephants in Africa. He killed over 1,000 of them, 800 using a 7X57 Mauser. He also used 6.5X54 and .303 British.
Today the minimum caliber allowed for African large game hunting by most countries is the 375 H&H. The 30-06 is popular for the smaller African plains game.


----------



## Foxfire

7.62 nato/308 - Long Range, Large bullet selection, and that's what my M14 shoots. :grin:


----------



## Meangreen

rice paddy daddy said:


> 30-06 Springfield. America's cartridge for over 100 years. Will kill anything but the largest game. Can be found worldwide.
> 2nd choice would be the 30-30.


The classics!


----------



## Pir8fan

.308 because It does everything I need it to do.


----------



## Infidel

rice paddy daddy said:


> I do know that W.D.M. "Karamojo" Bell insisted on using small caliber bullets for elephants in Africa. He killed over 1,000 of them, 800 using a 7X57 Mauser. He also used 6.5X54 and .303 British.
> Today the minimum caliber allowed for African large game hunting by most countries is the 375 H&H. The 30-06 is popular for the smaller African plains game.


That's a brave man shooting an elephant with the 7x57 Mauser, not something I would consider even though it's a great cartridge.

For me I don't have one favorite centerfire but I have several that I love.

6.5x55 Swedish Mauser is a Whitetail killer and in mine will shoot sub MOA with Sierra 140gr GameKings over a liberal dose of IMR 4320.
.280 Rem is an absolute tack driver out of a heavy barreled target rifle with a 168gr Sierra Matchking HPBT and IMR 4350
.35 Rem for whitetails in a Marlin 336 is tough to beat for still hunting

Not one of those cartridges would be considered by most preppers due to the fact they're not as common as .223, .308 or .30-06 but for me they make sense since I load my own ammo anyway.

-Infidel


----------



## Slippy

PrepConsultant said:


> You will LOVE the 17hmr! It is one I usually keep inthe Jeep,truck,tractor well you get the point..lol The 50 is fun to shoot but wouldn't be on the top of my list. Although it is on there lol.. You don't get the same terminal ballistics but the 338 LM and the 300 Norma are great long range calibers that have less recoil than the 50 and not quite so expensive. As for people in the military shooting over 1000 yds. Unless they were a sniper, I doubt they were shooting at a grand. I'm not saying it didn't happen but it sure wasn't a regular thing. I know I never did.


PrepConsultant,
Thanks for the input, I can't wait to get the 17!
By the way, great website and I know y'all are enjoying the Breaks! What a great adventure my man! Best to y'all


----------



## PrepConsultant

You will love the .17. I know I do..The blog she has been doing most of the postings and ALL of the pics. She plans on selling some of them here in the near future. She is putting together the ones she wants to frame and enlarge.. We do love it here inthe Breaks. It is a cold week this week. Our highs are lower than the rest of the countries lows this week from what they are sayin. But we still love it!! It is 14 below right now from what the thermometer is saying.. I think tomorrow is -5 for our HIGH! LOL, gotta love it..


----------



## nechaev

7.62 x 39 is my personal favorite because it is light recoiling, reasonably priced, and the firearms for which it is chambered are utterly reliable.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Wow I started this thread thinking there would be huge diversity it seems like 308 and 3006 are heavily favored im suprised no one has mentioned 22/250 or 25/06 or many others like 300 win mag thats like the holy grail for Texas


----------



## Leon

Gunner's Mate said:


> Wow I started this thread thinking there would be huge diversity it seems like 308 and 3006 are heavily favored im suprised no one has mentioned 22/250 or 25/06 or many others like 300 win mag thats like the holy grail for Texas


Well I mean it makes sense doesn't it? Two bad mother rounds and they are fairly ubiquitous. 30-06 is everywhere. 308 not so much but still, it's out there. They are pretty much like fords and chevies in the USA, those are OUR rounds so it makes sense to me.


----------



## NWPilgrim

.30-06 for me. Reason number 1: it's what Garands feed on. Reason #2: it's been one of the cartridges I've shot and hunted with for 45 years. The .308 is an equally fine cartridge but The Garand swings it in favor of the 06 for me. 

As a family oriented round though I really like the 6.5x56 Swede. Even the recoil shy enjoy shooting it and it has excellent sectional density. Very capable cartridge.


----------



## Just Sayin'

Easy question.

.30-06 Sprinfield. Will take down any North American game animal with the right bullet on top. Can be handloaded up, down and sideways to do everything. Even squirrels! Probably more rifles chambered in .30-06 (when you add in service rifles) than any other round. And it is accurate. Won two world wars, one conflict and saw service in vietnam.









Gotta love it!


----------



## Moonshinedave

I'll have to go with the .308 also.


----------



## Smitty901

If you had ask 20 years ago it would have been the 30-06
Now It is hard call but 308 followed by 5.56.
Main reason the 308 has come a long ways and the selection of weapon that fire the 308 is out standing. No military uses the 30-06 anymore so round are not as plentiful.
For personal defense range will seldom if ever exceed 400-500 meters the 5.56 is very effective.
In the end the 308 wins for me.


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> If you had ask 20 years ago it would have been the 30-06
> Now It is hard call but 308 followed by 5.56.
> Main reason the 308 has come a long ways and the selection of weapon that fire the 308 is out standing. No military uses the 30-06 anymore so round are not as plentiful.
> For personal defense range will seldom if ever exceed 400-500 meters the 5.56 is very effective.
> In the end the 308 wins for me.


I'm with Top on this.


----------



## tango

My favorite all around caliber is the 30-06, but I really like my 6.5x55 Swede, kills way beyond the paper ballistics, shoots flat, no recoil.
When I go for deer or hogs, that's the one most of the time.
The '06 is the last I would part with.


----------



## Notsoyoung

The 30-06 is more then enough to take any game in North America. Any store that sells ammunition has 30-06 rounds available. Also, since I do my own loading I find the flexibility in the rounds you can load a big advantage. I too like the .308 but there is some game that for me it seems a little on the light side. Also, there have been times when I have found it difficult to get ammo for my .308, but never for my 30-06. If I had to list my rifle rounds in the order of what I like best it would go: 1)30-06 2) 5.56 3).308

The reason that the .308 ranks 3rd is only because it is very close in performance to the 30-06, so it would almost be redundant putting it in 2nd place. Also I am considering getting a magazine fed semi-auto .308 which will probably bump it up to number one.

I have also found the advocates for the Swedish 6.5 mm very interesting and will be sure to learn more about it.


----------



## Smitty901

Notsoyoung said:


> The 30-06 is more then enough to take any game in North America. Any store that sells ammunition has 30-06 rounds available. Also, since I do my own loading I find the flexibility in the rounds you can load a big advantage. I too like the .308 but there is some game that for me it seems a little on the light side. Also, there have been times when I have found it difficult to get ammo for my .308, but never for my 30-06. If I had to list my rifle rounds in the order of what I like best it would go: 1)30-06 2) 5.56 3).308
> 
> The reason that the .308 ranks 3rd is only because it is very close in performance to the 30-06, so it would almost be redundant putting it in 2nd place. Also I am considering getting a magazine fed semi-auto .308 which will probably bump it up to number one.
> 
> I have also found the advocates for the Swedish 6.5 mm very interesting and will be sure to learn more about it.


 Have you seen the Ruger SR762


----------



## Notsoyoung

Smitty901 said:


> Have you seen the Ruger SR762


I think that it was you that posted that you had bought one and how much you liked it, and it was that post that got me starting to think about getting a .308 semi-auto and the Ruger is the main one I am considering.

Stop posting guns that you have gotten and like. I'm not made out of money (LOL).


----------



## alterego

I can not decide what to put down here????

.270 Win I guess.

Formally non committed.


----------



## PaulS

3006 followed by 358 Win. No particular reason - they can both do the same job at around the same ranges.


----------



## Montana Rancher

I shot elk for 20 years with a 300 Weatherby Magnum, nothing better than launching a 150 grain bullet at 3500 fps.

But eventually I got tired of packing that boat anchor around and the noise/ringing ears everytime I touched it off.

So I more recently went to a .270 Winchester (this is a 30-06 cartridge necked down to .270 for all those that said 30-06 we are on the same page sort of)

This year I took my 11th elk with the .270, IMO it is the best choice.

FYI for those .22lr and .17 posts, that isn't a centerfire

Oh and the .270 was a favorite in Vietnam for snipers.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Montana Rancher said:


> I shot elk for 20 years with a 300 Weatherby Magnum, nothing better than launching a 150 grain bullet at 3500 fps.
> 
> But eventually I got tired of packing that boat anchor around and the noise/ringing ears everytime I touched it off.
> 
> So I more recently went to a .270 Winchester (this is a 30-06 cartridge necked down to .270 for all those that said 30-06 we are on the same page sort of)
> 
> This year I took my 11th elk with the .270, IMO it is the best choice.
> 
> FYI for those .22lr and .17 posts, that isn't a centerfire
> 
> Oh and the .270 was a favorite in Vietnam for snipers.


Thanks for the input. I have recently started to become interested in the .270 and I am glad to hear from someone who has actually had experience beyond shooting at targets with it.


----------



## Infidel

Notsoyoung said:


> The 30-06 is more then enough to take any game in North America. Any store that sells ammunition has 30-06 rounds available. Also, since I do my own loading I find the flexibility in the rounds you can load a big advantage. I too like the .308 but there is some game that for me it seems a little on the light side. Also, there have been times when I have found it difficult to get ammo for my .308, but never for my 30-06. If I had to list my rifle rounds in the order of what I like best it would go: 1)30-06 2) 5.56 3).308
> 
> The reason that the .308 ranks 3rd is only because it is very close in performance to the 30-06, so it would almost be redundant putting it in 2nd place. Also I am considering getting a magazine fed semi-auto .308 which will probably bump it up to number one.
> 
> I have also found the advocates for the Swedish 6.5 mm very interesting and will be sure to learn more about it.


If I were to choose between .308 Win and .30-06 in a bolt gun I'd go with the .30-06 for the use of heavier bullets for larger game. In a semi auto I'd opt for the .308 Win more then likely simply because it's what the M1A is chambered for.

The 6.5x55mm Swede is an excellent all around cartridge and is fairly close to the .260 Remington. There are still a few rifle factory chambered in the 6.5x55 most notably the CZ. Recoil is very mild and for medium to large sized game it's more than enough gun. I would not hesitate to take game up to and including black bear with it. It's a bit on the light side for moose or elk but in a pinch and with proper bullet placement at reasonable ranges should be more than capable of felling either. My favorite load for whitetails is a 140gr Sierra Gameking SPBT over a healthy dose of IMR 4320, this load is always accurate in my rifle and drops deer like there's no tomorrow. I have loaded bullets down to 85gr HPs with reasonable results so the cartridge can do double duty as a varmint cartridge if need be. If I needed to take larger game I'd probably load up some quality 160gr bullets, maybe the Hornady interlock.

Those that have chosen the .270 Win have chosen wisely also, there's a reason why it's so popular in the US. Most new rifles are only chambered in a handful of cartridges and .270 is always among them.

-Infidel


----------



## nurseholly

556 or 223 are my favorite. Meangreen and I went to the range this morning to try out the new M4 and I was in heaven!! Still calibrating the sites, ending up getting a 3x9x40 Bushnell scope. I had a tight little group but they were way off where my aim was. The rings were too short to support the scope so we have to wait to put it on till the new rings come in. I love the sound the buffer spring makes in my ear. I can't wait to shoot it again. Love love love!!! Thank you, MG.


----------



## tango

The 6.5 swede is used in Europe and Scandinavia for Alg, (moose) with 156 to 16ogr. bullets.
It will cleanly kill deer, elk, moose., with proper bullet placement, which is always vital.


----------



## Infidel

nurseholly said:


> 556 or 223 are my favorite. Meangreen and I went to the range this morning to try out the new M4 and I was in heaven!! Still calibrating the sites, ending up getting a 3x9x40 Bushnell scope. I had a tight little group but they were way off where my aim was. The rings were too short to support the scope so we have to wait to put it on till the new rings come in. * I love the sound the buffer spring makes in my ear.* I can't wait to shoot it again. Love love love!!! Thank you, MG.


That's the thing about the AR design that drives me crazy, that buffer spring annoys the crap out of me. It's distracting as hell for me and no amount of shooting has been able to get me used to it. I can shoot them fairly well but that noise drives me bat shit. Oh well to each their own I guess, congrats on the new rifle.

-Infidel


----------



## nurseholly

Infidel said:


> That's the thing about the AR design that drives me crazy, that buffer spring annoys the crap out of me. It's distracting as hell for me and no amount of shooting has been able to get me used to it. I can shoot them fairly well but that noise drives me bat shit. Oh well to each their own I guess, congrats on the new rifle.
> 
> -Infidel


My husband, MG, loves his AK


----------



## Slippy

Montana Rancher said:


> FYI for those .22lr and .17 posts, that isn't a centerfire


You got me MR! In my earlier posts I do mention the .22lr and .17 HMR although I CLEARLY and originally state that they are not centerfire rounds. As we all sometimes do, I strayed from the original intent of this thread and took the opportunity to ask about the .17HMR as I have been researching for a while so me and PrepConsultant kind of had a side thread going. My apologies, but I need to point out that the cold sometimes reduces reading comprehension.

(Just thought I'd poke a jab at Montana Rancher and set him straight even though I love and respect his posts...I'm also just kidding around because I know that he could probably kill me with his left thumb while skinning an elk while wearing shorts and a tank top in subzero temps! :razz:


----------



## bigdogbuc

nurseholly said:


> 556 or 223 are my favorite. Meangreen and I went to the range this morning to try out the new M4 and I was in heaven!! Still calibrating the sites, ending up getting a 3x9x40 Bushnell scope. I had a tight little group but they were way off where my aim was. The rings were too short to support the scope so we have to wait to put it on till the new rings come in. I love the sound the buffer spring makes in my ear. I can't wait to shoot it again. Love love love!!! Thank you, MG.


Now all MG has to do is learn how to make the buffer spring sound...

It is pretty cool though as the only thing you really hear is the spring, especially considering how loud the discharge is, even when standing behind it while someone is shooting.


----------



## nurseholly

bigdogbuc said:


> Now all MG has to do is learn how to make the buffer spring sound...
> 
> It is pretty cool though as the only thing you really hear is the spring, especially considering how loud the discharge is, even when standing behind it while someone is shooting.


Make me purr like a kitten if he did.


----------



## bigdogbuc

nurseholly said:


> Make me purr like a kitten if he did.


Yo' MG; You're catching all of this right buddy? Could be an early Christmas for you...just sayin'. Got yer' back home skillet....

I heart you. :grin:


----------



## sarge1967

Mine is the .308 Winchester. Accurate, powerful, controllable, and available.


----------



## Mike45

.308, extremely versatile, enough range for most any situation, and pretty forgiving when reloading.


----------



## PaulS

3006 - good for anything in the lower 48 and most of the rest of the world. I have used 100 grain bullets on rabbits and squirrels up to 180 grain bullets on elk. I have no doubt I could drop a big grizzly, or a moose and I know I can take the top half of a squirrel's head off without ruining any meat. (not the most efficient squirrel gun but not the worst either)


----------



## Alpha-17

.308 Win/7.62x51 NATO. Can be used in anything from a blaster up to a long range marksman rifle.


----------



## XMTG

sarge1967 said:


> I would have to say .308 Winchester / 7.62 NATO.
> Readily available, military cartridge so it will be found if the SHTF, highly effective even at distance, low recoil, very versatile if you reload, will take any North American game, used in short action bolt guns.


Right on....


----------



## 1895gunner

My favorite is the 45/70. I can load it like a 22 magnum or hunt dangerous game with big hunks of lead. I like mine in a Marlin lever action as that is my semi-auto rifle.

I understand the .308 love affair but the 45/70 has been around a whole lot longer and is accurate to 500 yards as well.


1895gunner


----------



## PrepConsultant

I am a huge fan of the 45/70 and now have another in a lever gun. I don't think I will be using it as a 500yd rifle on a regular basis though..I have killed MANY a hog in south/central mainly Okeechobee area Florida with 45/70 and think it is a GREAT caliber. But a typical long range round it is not. It's not cheap either.. You are correct though. It is an awesome round!!


----------



## 2000ShadowACE

In no particular order: 30-06, 7.62x54, .308. These all have comparable performance and are big enough to fend off any critter, 2 or 4 legged you are likely to encounter. They are all fairly coomon and should not be too hard to find. I have two of the three now and am working on filling the third spot in my safe. Small center fires are great for those who cannot handle recoil, but if by chance you run up against a bear during your escape to the woods, a .30 caliber rifle is the smallest I would want with me.


----------

